# Puerto Vallarta, PV Christmas and New years



## CGarcia (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi, looking to help out a relative thats considering going to PV the 12/21 - 1/4 with a total of 3 adults and they would consider paying AI if need it. Thanks in advance


----------

